# 2 highly recommended skin care products



## celiamakeup (Mar 4, 2016)

hey all, thought id share 2 of my favorite beauty products with you guys. since ive used these my skin is 10x better, and now ive been using them for about a year i couldnt live without them now!
the first product is Melissa day cream - its made my skin feel so much healthier! before i used this my skin would get quite dry and id have patches that just looked horrible, but now its lovely!
my second product is DiorSnow white reveal illuminating eye treatment - due to wearing false eyelashes on a daily basis i used to get dry skin above my eyes especially if it was a warm day and also my eyes always looked bruised underneath, but this product has been a life saver and has actually made me confident enough to not wear foundation on some days!
i purchase both of these products from a site called pricedropdonkey, which i use on a regular basis for numerous different purchases. but the reason i use it for these is because theyre always available on it and also they have good percentages of money off, one has 16% off and the other 22% so because they arent cheap products it means i can save a few pennies!
https://www.pricedropdonkey.com/cheap-health-beauty/cosmetics-make-up-and-skincare-deals
if anyone has the chance i really would recommend checking it out.


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 18, 2016)

I only have one - Monsia Skincare.


----------

